# To show or not to show?



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I vote for watching, and then competing in the next one they have. That way you get to see how everything is run, watch and see what horse and rider duos do well and notice what sets them apart from the rest, and kind of get a feel for the time frame and how quickly or slow certain classes or disciplines move so you can have a good sense of time management when you do compete!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Go, and compete! Give yourself the sole goal of riding with a smile and enjoying the day, you learn best by doing, so a small show is a great learning experience. Don't set your self up with any kind of expectation of doing anything apart from joining in and having a blast. I tell you if you just go and watch you will be kicking yourself all day because you are not riding.

Have fun and post pics of yourself at the event:wink:


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

A small schooling show at your "home" barn is a great way to gain experience before going off the property to show. My very first show was at "home". After that I started competeing non-stop.

Just go and have fun with your peers and horses!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments! I see the pros for both options. Going there and simply watching would definitely allow me to just sit back and begin to visualize what is expected from me for when I begin showing. But if I show it would be a great learning experience. I could show in a small class or two then stay and watch some of the more experienced riders :3

Well, I'm going to have to weigh this out XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm personally never going to compete. The idea terrifies me! But I say go for it. It sounds small and fun and if you plan to compete in the future it would be great practice.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

autumnheart said:


> I'm personally never going to compete. The idea terrifies me! But I say go for it. It sounds small and fun and if you plan to compete in the future it would be great practice.


Thank you, autumnheart for your thoughts!
And out of curiosity, if you don't mind me asking, why does the idea of showing terrify you? Is it the thought of being in front of crowd? That part makes me a bit nervous :3


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hop in one class and you're hooked, in deep, they gotcha!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Hop in one class and you're hooked, in deep, they gotcha!


I can see it now...a poor college student even more poor from horse shows. x]
I'm not sure if I should be excited by this or not at this point...


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

You should be excited! Trust me, its a blast even if you place last. Just remember, have fun, no stress, and if you really want a blue ribbon you can just buy one for like 2 cents. :lol: that's what I tell myself when I find myself obsessing and stressing out at a show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not worried about winning. I'm newer to riding so there isn't a doubt in my mind that I'd...well, I wouldn't place well (or would come in dead last). I'm more so nervous that it'd be my luck that I get a feel for my first spill off a horse in front of a relatively large crowd XD


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

rexing93 said:


> I'm not worried about winning. I'm newer to riding so there isn't a doubt in my mind that I'd...well, I wouldn't place well (or would come in dead last). I'm more so nervous that it'd be my luck that I get a feel for my first spill off a horse in front of a relatively large crowd XD


I can't tell you the number of times I've gone to shows with my barn just to watch, and 4 times out of 5 I find myself going "Darn, I really wish I was riding right now." Usually if I don't find myself feeling that way, it is because I am too focused running around helping the others, thus leaving no time for myself to think about it.

If you feel comfortable with the idea of showing, I'd say go for it. It will be a smaller show, so less of the pressure of large crowds watching you, and it will be somewhere you are familiar with. For someone who is new to showing, especially, this can help with the stress a lot.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

PaintedHeart said:


> I can't tell you the number of times I've gone to shows with my barn just to watch, and 4 times out of 5 I find myself going "Darn, I really wish I was riding right now." Usually if I don't find myself feeling that way, it is because I am too focused running around helping the others, thus leaving no time for myself to think about it.
> 
> If you feel comfortable with the idea of showing, I'd say go for it. It will be a smaller show, so less of the pressure of large crowds watching you, and it will be somewhere you are familiar with. For someone who is new to showing, especially, this can help with the stress a lot.


Well, my goal was actually to be "good enough" to be able to show at this show, honestly. I noticed they had the show scheduled when I snooped around their website when I started getting lessons there--so I was rather pleased when my instructor told me I was welcome to compete. :3 I think next lesson I'll discuss the options and requirements with my instructor to see what I'd need to get before I go out for the show, what classes she'd think would be choices for me to go in (if any), etc. :3

Thank you for the comment, too! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

do a walk/trot beginner class or something... that's what I did. The very next month i had a half lease. lol.  It's so addicting. Right now I'm trying to practice all i can to go back to the "School Show" and step it up.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I started showing in barn schooling shows where I boarded. I'd compete just for the heck of it, there's no better way to see what it's all about then to dive in head first!  My first show I did a walk/trot class and called it a day (I spent more time riding around the grounds in the atmosphere then I did in the actual class!). It gives you a little taste and let's you see what's up. You might be like me and after a couple decide not to really show or you might use it to try new classes!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think I'm going to at least show in a beginner course or two. I will talk to my instructor next lesson to see what I'll need and what class(es) she thinks I should compete in and what not. 
Thank you all for the opinions! It's helped me quite a bit!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Random update: I had another lesson today and my instructor actually wants me to compete in the show. She is recommending me for the 18" Equitation OF or the Sr. Equitation OF :3 Now I just have to decide which one I want to do. XD


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

If your barn has these frequently then I'd consider the watching and waiting for the next one option. If this is a rare occurrence then I'd jump on the opportunity!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

DuckDodgers-Thanks for your input! My barn doesn't have them often (this is the only barn show and in area show for about the next six months at least), so I figured what the heck? If I lose, I lose. If I win, I win. It's all experience. Technically I've been to a few horse shows before so it isn't entirely new...just new for me to actually be in one. XD Again, thank you for your advice!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Take the opportunity! you should see this show as something fun that will allow you to get some great experience and socialize! shows should always be fun! if you have the chance to go try it out, you should have fun and go sign up and see if it's something you enjoy


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

My2Geldings said:


> Take the opportunity! you should see this show as something fun that will allow you to get some great experience and socialize! shows should always be fun! if you have the chance to go try it out, you should have fun and go sign up and see if it's something you enjoy


Upon discussing it with my instructor today, I will be competing in it. :3 I'm extremely excited yet have a few butterflies and I still have roughly a month (until Oct. 20th). XD But I figured it'd definitely land some experience that I need

Thanks for your input!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I would compete. Whenever I go just to watch a show I always end up wanting to ride! Unless you feel like your not ready to show I would go ahead and get started


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Good for you!!!!!
The first show is so exciting. A 5th place ribbon in a halter class at the county fair set me on a path of years entering the show ring. I wouldn't trade the experiences for anything!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for your input, eeo11horse!

Dustbunny-I figured if I don't place, it's not the end of the world. I just know I was once offered an opportunity to ride a horse (for free) at a Western Event show (Pleasure, Barrels, etc) and I declined it due to not having lessons, which okay-it makes sense why it was more 'intimidating' then, but they were still offering to teach me how to do it and to this day I wish I would've gone after it. And now I have a couple of phenomenal instructors, a barn full of laid back and caring people, as well as an amazing family and group of friends who are going to be there supporting me regardless of the outcome. The positives definitely outweigh the "negatives" (if there are even any negatives). 

Thank you for the comment though!


----------

